# Ipad 4 et iOS 7.0.4



## L_SK (24 Décembre 2013)

Hello !

Concernant ios7 et l'ipad 4, ça en est où des problèmes de :

- Fluidité? c'est rentré dans l'ordre ?
- Même autonomie ou moins bonne ?

Je serais peut être obligé de le mettre à jour pour le jeu mais si c'est pour perdre en réactivité sur un ipad


----------



## L_SK (25 Décembre 2013)

Pas de retours ?


----------

